

Curl -I http://www.dmi.me.uk - jonty

Nyanheaders!
======
jeffjose

      HTTP/1.1 200 OK
      Date: Thu, 11 Apr 2013 14:48:26 GMT
      Server: Apache
      X-Nyan-0: +      o     +              o
      X-Nyan-1:     +             o     +       +
      X-Nyan-2: o          +
      X-Nyan-3:     o  +           +        +
      X-Nyan-4: +        o     o       +        o
      X-Nyan-5: -_-_-_-_-_-_-_,------,      o
      X-Nyan-6: _-_-_-_-_-_-_-|   /\_/\
      X-Nyan-7: -_-_-_-_-_-_-~|__( ^ .^)  +     +
      X-Nyan-8: _-_-_-_-_-_-_-""  ""
      X-Nyan-9: +      o         o   +       o
      X-Nyan-A:     +         +
      X-Nyan-B: o        o         o      o     +
      X-Nyan-C:     o           +
      X-Nyan-D: +      +     o        o      +
      X-Nyan-Credit: Chairman Jonty <jonty@nyan.cat.idea>
      X-Hosted-By: SiteRage Hosting <http://www.siterage.net/>
      X-Canonical-Host: www.dmi.me.uk
      Vary: Accept-Encoding
      Content-Type: text/html; charset=UTF-8

~~~
kyrias
But people should totally try it themselves in a color terminal

------
staunch
Hi S.F. 5158 :-)

